# Too early for Hemi?



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey I was just wondering if its too early start asking about faults and structures for him? I've started working on stacking but for now I only have some bad shots of him lol ill add more in this thread whwn I get good ones but for now any advice input anything lol would be great.

Yes I kept him busy with cardboard lol mistake it ended up on the carpet in pieces



























Ok now I know none of these are even close to stacked lol but I'm picking some that show his body a bit I'm working with him! Lol


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Also I'm so confused with color lol he is registered as blue fawn ( fawn bluie) but I thought he is a little lighter than that anywho I read the threads on blue fawns but I figured I'd askk yall.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He is champagne  at birth it can be hard for the breeders to tell what color they are so they sometimes label them a different color. 

As for structure is hard to tell on a young pup. But he sure is cute!


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I figured champaigne bc of the lack of blue around the eyes but confirmation is what I'm here for lol he's filling out fast so I'm hoping hell get that bully look soon he he he's a handsome smelly devil.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Ebar said:


> I figured champaigne bc of the lack of blue around the eyes


That, and if he were blue fawn, he'd have blue nose leather.

Like this blue fawn colored dog, for example:









How old is he? He's a cute little guy.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

He is just about 4 months old he he tomorrow he's 4 months old. And yeah I figured no blue fawn he he but I love his color anyways. And thank you! Don't let his looks fool you lol he can be a stubborn punk sometimes but awesome companion and my heart dog. I'm excited to see how he turns out! He been growing like crazy this past week.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Aw, I wouldn't have guessed. My male was a big ol' chunky butt at that age. He just sounds like your typical bully pup to me . Gotta love 'em!


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Ha ha yeah he isn't chunky he's very active loves to play works his food off lol I think that's why lol I just wanna kee ok him in shape!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kingbodie (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't think it's too early all , since you can show in puppy class from 3 months . Wats his ped looks like ? He doesn't look bully at all


----------

